# Building and Pricing: 4 Series US Configurator is Live



## moosaud1998 (May 14, 2020)

God that front grill looks awful


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

No RWD with i6 engine?


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

please vote on my poll about the 2021+ 4-series front end grill design, below is the link

2021+ 4-series front end design


----------

